#   >  Vertex Standard VX-231-EG6B-5

## AlexUA

Vertex Standard VX-231-EG6B-5 

      ?
   CE99   VX 230
   ?
       4 .
 .



  .
 .

 CE99 ver2.02
    .

----------


## EU1SR

> Vertex Standard VX-231-EG6B-5
>    ?


400-470 .

----------


## EU1SR

> .      VX-160.


*RA4FOC*,            ,    ,  160-      ,           .

----------


## EU1SR

,    ,     -   .

 ,  ...73...KO33DR...

----------


## US5IVZ

...".     - (  )         .    ()       3,5 .       -.  .

----------


## EU1SR

> -   ,     ?


          .

----------


## EU1SR

> "" ?   "".


    ?        -   ,           .

----------


## EU1SR

.
  3,3

----------


## nnm4evr

> 3,3





> ""  -,   ""      ,            .


, .        (CE99 Ver. 3.02),     ?

----------


## nnm4evr

> ?      .       rx-tx         ,    .


   ,      Kenwood TK-2106  TK-2107,      (   Vertex ).      ,    Siemens       74HCT14N.       Vertex   BC547 (BC557),     ?      . , ..  Siemens'     . ?

 Jack 3.5 4 Pin  Vertex:

----------


## nnm4evr

Tx Rx,  ,          .      , 2    Tx  Rx,      .  -       "",   . 

      ? 
            . 

          .     ,          ,   .

https://youtu.be/MdAK5579b2g

----------


## nnm4evr

> Siemens   !


   ( Vertex' ),      ,     Siemens' ( ).




> -     ???


                Tx Rx,     ,    .




> Yutube      ,  (  , )!


     ,    ? VK? OK? Rutube? .?      ))

----------


## nnm4evr

> ""     / (    ,   )!
>  ?


,      - "       ".    ,     .

----------


## nnm4evr

> ?


     Siemens',   ,       .
    ,     - ,       .

     .        ,     .

    ,     .   5     Siemens' ,  2    ,   Vertex' (Tx  Rx ).

----------


## nnm4evr

,     ,  3 , 2   .    ,      .     .          2  Kenwood,  -        ,     ,               Siemens'.  Kenwood'  ,    Vertex'  .

----------


## us5vac

> !   .    4-   3,5. .


.  .

----------


## ra9aa

1-gnd 2-mic/ptt 3-clone 4-sp.out

----------


## ra9aa

,   .

----------

